# Grain guys got it good.



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

A good read.

http://hayandforage.com/article-745-Grain-guys-got-it-good.html

Stuart


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting points made thank you for sharing


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well other than the fact we get to buy those o so expensive seeds every year&#8230;.


----------

